
Aevy use my face without authorization and make fake story - daviesliu
https://twitter.com/davies/status/786283539142545412
======
filip01
Hi Davies! Founder of Aevy here. Incredibly sorry for this. I used your name
and image as an example when sketching the front page internally. I intended
to replace you before going live, but completely forgot! I understand that
you're upset, will get this fixed and deployed as soon as possible. Again,
sorry!

------
xynny
Do all those companies even know that their logos are on there? LOL

------
ahirreddy
It's basically their entire front page

